# Sherlock Holmes Spoof



## Nesacat (Jul 6, 2008)

*Baron Cohen to play Sherlock Holmes: report*

LOS ANGELES (AFP) — British comic Sacha Baron Cohen is to play detective Sherlock Holmes in a spoof movie based on Arthur Conan Doyle's legendary supersleuth, Daily Variety reported Wednesday.

Baron Cohen -- who shot to international stardom as a hapless Kazakh journalist in the hit mockumentary "Borat" -- will team up with Will Ferrell, who is to play Holmes' faithful sidekick, Doctor Watson.

Variety reported that the as-yet-untitled film will be co-produced by Jimmy Miller and Judd Apatow, the brains behind a string of hit comedies including "The 40-year-old Virgin" and "Superbad."

The untitled movie will be scripted by former _King of the Hill _scribe Etan Cohen (no relation to Sacha), who also penned Ben Stiller's Aug. 15 action spoof Tropic of Thunder and the short film _My Wife Is Retarded_, according to _Variety_.

The movie will see Baron Cohen and Ferrell united for the first time since their appearance together in the 2006 comedy "Talladega Nights."

"Just the idea of Sacha and Will as Sherlock Holmes and Watson makes us laugh," said Columbia Pictures co-president Matt Tolmach.

"Sacha and Will are two of the funniest and most talented guys on the planet, and having them take on these two iconic characters is frankly hilarious."

Ferrell will next be seen in "Step Brothers" while Baron Cohen is due to appear as a bogus Austrian entertainment and fashion journalist in "Bruno," set for release in 2009.


----------



## ravenus (Jul 7, 2008)

I doubt if it will have the class of the Nicholas Meyer film or even that Michael Caine starrer, what was it called?


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 7, 2008)

That was one I liked quite a bit - Without A Clue - and it also had Ben Kingsley.

Am wondering about this sudden surge in interest in Sherlock Homes. Two movies announced in a couple of months.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 7, 2008)

Brilliant comedians could make a very funny movie. this is one Ill have to keep my eye out for.

Nesa- what's the other SH movie announced?


----------



## ravenus (Jul 7, 2008)

No title announced, but it is to be made by Guy Ritchie and will supposedly focus on the more athletic aspects of Holmes - Boxing, Fencing and oh, the rare bit of deduction to throw the readers a bone.


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nesacat said:


> That was one I liked quite a bit - Without A Clue - and it also had Ben Kingsley.


 
*The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes Smarter Brother* with Gene Wilder and Marty Feldman was the Holmes spoof classic to me. I'm not a Will Ferrell fan and I was always so taken with the Holmes legend that any spoof had to be really good.


----------

